# Hello from an old timer?



## jacmo (Jul 12, 2013)

New to the whole forum thing. Wow a lot has changed over the years. Ya'll bear with me till I get outta caveman mode. Anyhow, 45, training since teens fairly consistent. Took "state sponsored" layoff 2001-2008. Started back '09 and missing my youth. Not going down w/o hellacious fight. Full time hard labor job but will try to be here once or twice a week, only on non-training days!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2013)

jacmo, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Swfl (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 12, 2013)

45 old? welcome anyway


----------



## brazey (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome bro. I'm new here myself


----------



## charley (Jul 13, 2013)

_*
Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome mane


----------



## sscar (Jul 13, 2013)

im 50 so welcome young man lol


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to my board.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome bro. I do hard labour aswell. We can show these pencil pushers how its done lol!! 16 years in concrete and masonry.


----------



## sneedham (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## slinsane (Jul 13, 2013)

welcome, this is a great place to learn


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------

